# Blazer Bay 675 Ultimate



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

This is a picture of the new 675 Ultimate Bay running. It is designed to be a cross-over bay / flats boat that will run with a bass boat. Picture is boat with 250 SHO turning 26 pt prop 6000 RPM at 72.6 MPH


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks sharp!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Needs more hp, too much boat still in the water. Lets try it with a Mercury Racing Optimax XS 300 3.2L stroker. :thumbup: 

That is a cool looking rig.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

^ agreed.


----------

